# phase 3 dish



## vmaxkev (Aug 8, 2007)

can i use a phase 3 dish to tune 110 and 119 sats


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Phase III dishes will receive signals from the 101, 110 and 119 satellites.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

But there's very little available in the clear on 110 and 119.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

That dish is absolutely useless for FTA.


----------

